# T-Z-M-N



## Treaty

Hi,

It seems that _Tozman_ is a Turkish name. I wonder what it means and if it has been used as a boys name in 1700s.  Besides, do you use jan (_can_ in Turkish = life, dear?) as a suffix for people's name (like _Tozman-can_)? 

I ask it because of this post (a plate related to Ottomans or Iran). I read the first line as _Tuman-can_ or _Tozman-can. _(_Tuman _of course is a famous old Turko-Mongolic name)

Thanks!


----------



## SARI7

Tozman does not ring a bell. If you could supply in arabic script it might help.
Thanks


----------



## Treaty

Thanks,

You could find the Arabic script by following the link in my first post. Anyway, I put it here again. Actually, Tozman is a village (in Bilecik) not a person name. Well I thought "Köyü" is a family name. Anyway, my assumption for the first line of that script is something with these letters T+(Z,R or V)+MA+??
The post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2577235
The script image: http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11225&d=1360449280

What about _tezman_? I'm sure this one is a name!


----------



## SARI7

Tuzman is not a modern day Turkish name I can confirm that. Can not recall from Turkish history anyone named with that name either. 
We use "can" as a suffix as you described albeit not really common. In any case I could not read anything Turkish on bad quality picture of the plate.
Sorry.


----------



## Treaty

SARI7 said:


> Tuzman is not a modern day Turkish name I can confirm that. Can not recall from Turkish history anyone named with that name either.
> We use "can" as a suffix as you described albeit not really common. In any case I could not read anything Turkish on bad quality picture of the plate.
> Sorry.



 Thanks,
What about _tezman_? I saw it as a family name while googling.
The plate is not Turkish but may be Arabic or Persian. Besides it can all be proper names


----------



## SARI7

I googled is as well. His name is "ralf", which is not Turkish. Sounds Jewish to me. Or Greek.


----------



## Treaty

Please search Fatih and Mehmet with Tezman,

P.S. also Selin and Korca!


----------



## SARI7

In any cases I am not faimiliar with "tezman" being connected to anything Turkish.


----------

